# Prepping costs....



## supersixone (Dec 6, 2012)

I'm one who has talked about a plan for a while and I'm just now getting my act together for bugging out. I have plenty of weapons/ammo, and have started assembling my bug out bag(s) and I have two established "compounds" to go to other than just camping it out if I choose.

I could spend my entire paycheck on supplies and preparing, but the bill collectors would be less than impressed. lol

So my general interest from you guys is *"Do you budget a specific amount to spend every week/month/year or just buy what you need, when you want to"?*

how do you prioritize it all?


----------



## urbanprepper (May 15, 2012)

I try and budget a small amount every pay period. 

But, then I also just buy when I know I need something. For example, I set aside about $40 each pay cheque for preps, sometimes canned goods, ammo, camping gear etc, but last week I also went out and spent $740 on a new m&p .40 as my big spending for the year! (also, my first firearm, so excited!)


----------



## ComputerGuy (Dec 10, 2010)

I budged around 400-600 a month but that is only because I dual purpose everything. Plus I am blessed with an outstanding wife and a decent job


----------



## biobacon (Aug 20, 2012)

Computer Guy u are the exception and believe it or not I think about you sometimes when I buy something that cost more then a few bucks. I think hey if he can spen $400 then I can spend $50. LOL I try to spend about $10-15 a week myself. But as of late Ive been buying something in the $50-$100 range once a month on top of that. I started collecting around May, its amamizing how much I have now with just $10-15 a week and a couple bigger buys. But my roof started leaking this weekend and now I have to pay for that, so no AR-15 for me at tax time Boo HOO snub tear tear.


----------



## neworchard18 (Nov 28, 2012)

When we had nothing started and were poor and in debt it was very stressful to "prep". The thought that something could happen (and did) and all we had were a few extra food items and no money to speed acquisitions up filled me with anxiety. This was actually funny because I never worried before when I was going out shopping every day for even the basics.

Getting out and earning money that was specifically intended for just the preparations completely wiped out the stress simply because we could see how quickly and well we were building up our supplies and alternate lifestyle capabilities.

I am not the kind of person who lies awake and worries about the really big "what ifs" I figure if something big is going to happen it is way beyond my control. The only thing that I can control is how I react to what happens and being prepared for emergencies and training and getting new skills is what I can do. It is also important to practice living with basics. Experience gives you confidence.


----------



## ComputerGuy (Dec 10, 2010)

Sorry about your roof Biobacon. Yeah I know I am the exception and am very blessed and very lucky too.

I do not always just spend on preps. I do donate a ton of time and money to various charities including veterans groups.


----------



## MetalPrepper (Nov 25, 2012)

Maybe you don't spend much Bio; but Iv'e read some of your posts and you are very creative in your approach to prepping and seem to have a really good handle on it!

I just started being a "serious" prepper this past summer, I was making good money at the time so I would spend $200 or more a week.....then in Sept. I lost one of my accounts and have had to curtail my spending. Walmart and the dollar store have been helpful to us! Fortunantly I bought some weapons and ammo and medical supplies while I had money. So now I am asking for a pressure cooker, dehydrator or sealer machine for Christmas....lol and hubby is getting some weapons, and some solar equipment....prepping can be very expensive!


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

A good way to watch the shelves fill fast is to can your own food. I check the store flyers every week and buy a little extra when at the store. I can the extra food and the jars are consuming our kitchen!  

Even when my DH was out of work I was able to put up a lot of food this way. Now that he is back working full time with over time on the weekends I am trying to add a bit more to our stores but still live on air. 

I have been wanting to start storing freeze dried food but the cost was bothering me. I found that if I watch ebay I can get over stock FD food for less. Foods like Mountain House and Wise. I now have a good amount of FD food in our stores and paid a lot less than I could have. 

You need to figure out what you want to store and start slow. You can't eat the elephant in one bite.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

I asked this question awhile back and got a wild variety of responses. I used to set a monthly budget then buy what I could within it's limitation. But in the last two months I have pulled money out of savings, sold off a few guns and other items I just didn't need and pushed things into fast forward. I'm not sure if it's out of a sense of urgency or because I have found some amazing prepper bargains lately or both. Christmas has put a slow down on my preps, but I asked for a few key items I am missing so perhaps not. After the new year I am going to reevaluate my stores and reassess my needs. I will then make one last push before going back to the monthly budget.


----------



## biobacon (Aug 20, 2012)

Computer Guy I reread what I posted and wasnt sure if the smile I meant to give you was clear in what i wrote. I didnt mean to imply anything negitive, and Im not sure you took it that way but just in case you did Im sorry. Of course I have to deal with the leak and the mortgage and the payments and all the other stuff and bring up my two kids but one day I too will be done with most of that and can spend more. I think you take care of a grandchild or two dont you?


----------



## ComputerGuy (Dec 10, 2010)

Raising the 2 grandkids and I never took anything from your post as a negative. 

You will get there in the future. So no harm no foul.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

supersixone said:


> I'm one who has talked about a plan for a while and I'm just now getting my act together for bugging out. I have plenty of weapons/ammo, and have started assembling my bug out bag(s) and I have two established "compounds" to go to other than just camping it out if I choose.
> 
> I could spend my entire paycheck on supplies and preparing, but the bill collectors would be less than impressed. lol
> 
> ...


My priorities for prepping in order are food supplies, water supplies and then more food supplies and then more water supplies - and then fuel-supplies.

After that, the rest of what I spend my money on is dual-purpose equipment that will last forever. I purchased a dehydrator (one-time-deal) to preserve the food from my garden. I purchased a smoker (one-time-deal) to smoke and preserve meat. I purchased a camper (one-time-deal) to use as a BOV, but, I also practice with it regularly through-out the year. I purchased a motorcycle to use as a BOV, but, I also ride it to and from work and on the gravel-roads and trails for practice through-out the year.

Equipment that wears-out or looses functionality is sold to make room for equipment that becomes a better choice. My motorcycle of choice for riding to and from work is a dual-sport KLR650 .. I may upgrade to a Versys or a DL650 or something else some day, but, for now my KLR is the best choice for me. For my BOT I have a factory produced offroad tent-trailer that I have modified to be even better through solar-panels, accessory-port (2" receiver) on the rear, better battery-systems and upgraded electronics.

My tow-rig is a 360ci Jeep GrandCherokee .. my next one is probably going to be a YukonXL Z71 in the 3/4ton variety .. upgrade as time goes on.


----------



## ZoomZoom (Dec 18, 2009)

biobacon said:


> But my roof started leaking this weekend and now I have to pay for that, so no AR-15 for me at tax time Boo HOO snub tear tear.


Actually, as part of prepping you do need to include things like a new roof, furnace, vehicle... Be it a house or a tent, if your shelter isn't right, write that off as a failure in your preps.

You should look at your roof(s), furnace, wood stove, appliances, vehicles and anything that's wrong with your body... and determine whether they're going to last until you expect things to recover should SHTF in the near future. For me, I'm shooting out 4 years. If it won't or even may not last for at least that long, I build in a plan to repair or replace.


----------



## GrinnanBarrett (Aug 31, 2012)

I put back twenty to forty each week for preps each week. Additionally I will sell some collect able junk each week and put that money toward preps. Mostly now it is replacing or updating gear or food. 

For Christmas I am putting gift money toward equipment for family members. Best thing you can do is get in a habit of putting that money into a special area of your wallet and putting your list together of priorities and sticking to it. GB


----------



## BadgerPeak (Sep 25, 2012)

We don't set a specific budget. We just find a weakness and determine the best way to address it. If that means saving a few months for item "X", then we save.

Whenever possible our preparations have two things in common:

1) Anything we buy should benefit us whether the SHTF or not. A sun oven may be needed later, but it can reduce the power bill now. A hand pump may be needed later, but it's nice for 6 hour power outages now.

2) Anything we buy should be TOP quality so we can actually rely on it (remember when things were built to last?). Good deals are great, but I'm not going to sleep better at night knowing I saved a few bucks on my preps. I'll sleep better at night knowing I have the very best quality preparations.


----------



## DJgang (Apr 10, 2011)

I've actually seen my bank account get a little fatter since prepping.

I'm not afraid to buy in bulk. It's got to where I can feed the family purchasing mostly sales. Put away, put stuff up, start cooking more from scratch. I have friends who spend close to 350.00 a week on groceries. I may spend 200.00 at the most. Mind you, I do not have a year of food or anything but....

I think starting with upping your regular pantry and canning meats found on sale, etc will free up your money to buy those extra 'prepper' items that not everyone has, extra fuel, extra whatever, frees up to buy a few cans of dehydrated stuff. know what I mean? So what I have seen, a change in my ways of doing day to day things freed up my play prep money . That's good!


----------



## zombieresponder (Aug 20, 2012)

biobacon said:


> Computer Guy u are the exception and believe it or not I think about you sometimes when I buy something that cost more then a few bucks. I think hey if he can spen $400 then I can spend $50. LOL I try to spend about $10-15 a week myself. But as of late Ive been buying something in the $50-$100 range once a month on top of that. I started collecting around May, its amamizing how much I have now with just $10-15 a week and a couple bigger buys. But my roof started leaking this weekend and now I have to pay for that, so no AR-15 for me at tax time Boo HOO snub tear tear.


If you can spend $50-100 a month, you can build an AR in a few months. I haven't looked lately, but it wasn't long ago I saw lower receivers(the part you'll have to go to an FFL dealer to buy) for around $60. The lower is the only part you can't mail order direct to your house. Complete upper receivers should be $100 or less. The barrel will probably be the most expensive part unless you spend a ton of money on a quad rail or some super spiffy buttstock.


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

Life is an up and down proposition and my preps have mirrored that. First priority is food. After a small but significant supply of food (several weeks at least) I went for a cash reserve. Without cash I risked everything. I was just talking to a young man that bought a second truck before paying off his first one. A week later he lost his job. A couple months later he lost both trucks. 

After I established an emergency reserve I paid off my debt. When I got sick and could not work I had already paid off my home. I had no rent or a house payment, this saved me from losing everything. The food in the cupboard helped a lot but the next time I was on an upswing I increased the emergency fund. Having cash meant that when there was a sale I could afford to buy food and other items at a significant savings. 

Over the years priorities have changed. As food got to a certain level other things took priority. Newer vehicles, tools, training, first aid, and many other items have made their way to the fore over the years. What was enough food one month was not the next month or next year.  Whether my need changed or not my perceptions of those needs certainly changed as did my ability to purchase. Right now I have almost no reserves of fuel. As I am getting ready to sell this house it is not practical today. My situation has changed and with it my priorities. Don't expect stasis.


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

So, im a poor guy livin on gi bill. Not eally too poor but dont spend savings and live on what comes in  including all preps. I dont make big buys on about anything cause i spend too much. Just how it is. One thing I do is spend an extra $10 everytime (everytime!) I go to the grocery store. Amazing how much it adds up to! Over the past year I can now boast a year of food preps and some ammo from every time i hit the gun store (great how that keeps me from spending stupid money). Buying in little bits adds up quickly. Place got robbed upgraded my protection so covered. Amazing what doin right will get ya. Still need food savers like canner and vaccuum sealer but im sure it will happen in time if i act right and do right. Just my 2 cents. Do right with good attitude good things happen  Hopefully all good folks will be around with preps to help others. Just like I hope to and prep to do.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

biobacon said:


> But my roof started leaking this weekend and now I have to pay for that,


Have you given any thought to a metal roof? Some years back I went that route. Materials for my ranch house were $1100 and 4 of us put it on in one day; right over the original shingles. Won't need to replace that roof again in my lifetime. Just something to think about.


----------



## invision (Aug 14, 2012)

I am like computer guy, I am fortunate to own an extremely profitable business, so since starting earlier this year I have gone from zero to 'need everything now' mode, to now buying food, ammo, and PMs. I have more than a years worth of food now, 500 gallons of h2o, and a ton of supplies... Right now, when ever I see Krogers doing the 10/10 deal, I blow 50-100 on can goods. In addition, I buy between $1,000-1,500 each month in gold or silver... I look at that as a long term investment, since I can't play in the market (client restrictions).

Let me also say, I also spend a lot of time volunteering with charities too... Clark Howard's Clark Cares program for example: I bought for two 13 year old boys - 2 bikes and helmets, 1- football 1 - baseball glove, and 2 - $25 iTune cards... I know that at least two unfortunate foster kids will at least have a smile on their face!


----------



## machinist (Jul 4, 2012)

Lots of great thinking here! 

Our priorities have changed a lot over the years, so our budget reflected that. Now retired, we are in good shape for many things, but still sadly lacking in others. Because we have already reached our goals in some areas, we are now emphasizing spending on things that, 1) Reduce our future spending, or, 2) Make money for us. 

With a good foundation of preps, our living costs are low. That is a good thing, because our retirement income is also low! That small income, however, is more than adequate to do what we want and have enough to spend on income producing items.

We use all the tricks to save a buck, buying in bulk, buying from the producer to eliminate the middleman cost, growing our own, or making our own things. Long ago I put together a machine shop and woodworking tools. That allowed me to build a workshop, some sheds and a small barn, then fill those with homestead needs, such as rebuilt garden tractors, implements, and gardening tools. 

Most of our bigger items are recycled things. The shop makes it possible to repair and rebuild all manner of mechanical things, so I have a couple 30 year old garden tractors that work like new. I have a sorghum press that is on the agenda to fix up soon for an income producer. 

That all results in our prep spending, if you could call it that, being directed to things like a 50 pound box of welding rods, a rack full of steel, and a stock of lubricants and motor oil to use for my projects. There is no set budget, only guideines to keep our spending from exceeding our income.


----------



## cm4ever (Oct 26, 2012)

I live on a very frugal budget, but I try to spend anywhere from $5 to $20 over every time we go to china-mart or Aldi's.

I haven't really gone through and organized yet, but I'm pretty sure we are at about half a month of food by now. (whoohoo to ramen, rice, beans, and those $1.00 rice sides things....perfect size for us.)

Plus..everytime we enter china-mart we find the 88 cent bin for first aid supplies...very helpful. We have a decent first aid selection. Plus, lets not forget the dive run into the $.50 bin of spices. LOL I think I have enough spices for a long time.

Lets see....To do this I changed a few things. 

1. We now make our own laundry soap and/or dish soap (MUCH CHEAPER)

2. No longer go out to eat....(except for holidays where we work the nights before or after)

3. More stringent research...(For..example, I have aquired just about everything for our "vacation" tent and supplies at either half or less than half cost by researching, same thing for our bob supplies too)

And for those of you who are trying to cut back..check out this app:

Grocery Pal

Very handy. Very handy.

CM4ever


----------



## valannb22 (Jan 6, 2012)

I don't budget a specific amount for preps either. My main focus right now is food. I try to buy a few extra cans of stuff we like to eat every time I go to the store plus a bag of rice or a couple bags of beans. I haven't been doing this for very long, but it does add up pretty quickly. Went shopping last night on the way home and when I got home, it was hard to find a place in the pantry for everything  Hubby has always been an outdoorsy kind of guy and already has guns, ammo, camping equip, etc. so not a lot we need to get there. He has been picking up an extra couple of boxes of ammo every time he goes to the store. I have found a lot of good deals at a local auction like a couple of grinders for like $5 each, a dollar or two for oil lamps, a hand pump for my well. We completely remodeled my house over the last three years and used some of the leftover materials to build a hutch for our rabbits and will use more leftovers to build a chicken coop this spring. You can find lots of free stuff like that on craigslist people just want to get rid of.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

I forgot to mention That to keep an inventory of our stores I use the PDF sheets printed out from Prepared LDS Family and a free app called Pantry.

Enjoy.


----------



## valannb22 (Jan 6, 2012)

Her site is awesome! I love her shopping lists, it makes everything seem much easier to handle.


----------



## ComputerGuy (Dec 10, 2010)

WOW going to try and run the program Pantry. Right now I have an Excell worksheet. This looks promising


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

valannb22 said:


> Her site is awesome! I love her shopping lists, it makes everything seem much easier to handle.


I try to use her lists when I do my shopping. Sometimes I forget what I am trying to stock up and buy something different. I have printed copies of everything on her site for reference and backups.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

ComputerGuy said:


> WOW going to try and run the program Pantry. Right now I have an Excell worksheet. This looks promising


I use it to inventory my stores in the garage and in the various closets in the house. It is not the best program but for FREE it does the job. Plus for $3 you can get the app for your phone and it will link to your home computer. It looks like it would make shopping easier.

The app also allows you to track expiration dates and will notify you when something is going to expire soon. This is great for tracking store bought goods or even pet food. Great for us as we keep lots of canned pet food on hand.


----------

